# mil code p0420 on 2006 jetta? help input please



## youngkal (Apr 2, 2006)

ok so its my wifes car so no mods at all and is about to click 41k on the odo...also i do oil changes with synthetic oil every 5k miles and run 87 octain gas in it
1.mil light came on on thursday and i reset it by resetting the battery and then the light came back on 24hrs later.
2.went to autozone and they pulled the code p0420 on their scanner
3. code saya BB Catalyst system efficiency below threshold bank 1 probable cause
BB1 - a/f ratio concern
BB2 - air leak near ho2s
BB3 - Ignition system concern
BB4 - Falty catalytic converter
ok my question is has anyone ever had this code show up and if so is this covered under warrenty from VW because this car is a lease and is going back in march so I am not wanting to throw tons of money into it...thanks for any help or input...


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: mil code p0420 on 2006 jetta? help input please (youngkal)*

I'm pretty sure everything is covered under warrenty except for clutch, brakes, rotors , hoses, etc...
I'd take it in.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: mil code p0420 on 2006 jetta? help input please (youngkal)*

Also the federal government I believe the EPA has a warrenty that all car providers must follow for emissions related equipment which would be your cat


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: mil code p0420 on 2006 jetta? help input please (youngkal)*

Federal emissions warranty is 8 years/80,000 miles if it ends up being the cat


----------

